# Ready for School?



## ChickenAdmin

My daughter starts kindergarten this year. We got all her supplies and she's ready to go! 

Anyone else getting their kids ready?


----------



## Apyl

The kids start after Labor Day here, registration is tonight and I haven't bought one thing yet lol. My kids are in 6th, 1st, and KG.


----------



## Roslyn

My "baby" graduated last year. My other "baby" is a Senior.

She started Band Camp yesterday, school starts in 2 weeks.

Now I have to decide what I want to be when I grow up. My Mother days are numbered.


----------



## bcfox26

I get nauseous thinking about full time school for my son. So far he has only don a couple days a week but due to circumstances he may go to full time pre-k starting the 25th. I wish the public school we live by had part time but they don't. Not sure yet but I'm definitely not ready for this step. Ha. I feel like he's still so young. Blah. I'm sure one of these days I will be excited for him to go back to school but I'm not there yet. So he either starts the 25th or not till sept if we do the half day school.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I'm already 2 weeks into 6th. It's odd to suddenly have 5 teachers when you normally only have one.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

They do year around in AZ?


----------



## Dyanne05

Getting ready we have meet your teacher Monday for my 7th grade. My oldest will start her senior year in college and my middle will be a freshman in college. My pocket book hurts soooooo bad.........


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Austin said:


> They do year around in AZ?


No, not at my school anyway.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

What's the start date then? You said you are already back in session?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Austin said:


> What's the start date then? You said you are already back in session?


It was August 1 this year.


----------



## MamaHen

Homeschooling my sweet first grader! Also starting home preschool for my 3 & 4 year olds. We had a "soft" start Aug 1st but the 19th we will dive in a little more!

My first grader:








First grader with her preschool aged sisters 4 & 3








The baby boy, who will learn to walk & talk:


----------



## Pancakes

My daughter starts back 9th Sept here in rainy England, she's now a senior in year 9, and no it doesn't get any easier to watch them go....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

What do you mean by soft start? 

It seems many here home school.


----------



## GenFoe

Ugh my oldest starts the 28th  kindergarten. I am not looking forward to this. We have all her school supplies. Going on a mini vacation and going to do her clothes shopping at the kittery outlets for her clothes. 

I wish I could put this off for another year!!


----------



## MamaHen

Austin said:


> What do you mean by soft start?
> 
> It seems many here home school.


I don't want to wear my kids out but making them sit at the table for hours on end right off the bat. Our "soft start" might be to dab a little in this or that (looking up sharks on the computer or learning to type, or do a dot to dot, spelling, reading, etc).

Starting Monday we might do a little more structure with certain topics like geography, vocabulary, harder math equations, maybe a science experiment, etc.

I let them lead me to what they want to learn about and I supplement with my topics as needed. I am kinda laid back at this age  but we'll see what needs adapting as they get older.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How far do plan on taking them with home schooling?


----------



## MamaHen

Austin said:


> How far do plan on taking them with home schooling?


Good question! Um, as long as my husband lets me 

Hopefully for the next two years at least. When they reach maybe 9 or 10 I might let them decide what they would like to do. If they decide to continue with homeschooling when we reach HS years then I will probably supplement with some public school classes (chemistry, calc, AP classes if available, etc). We'll see what the kiddos decide.

I will leave it very much to them but these young formative years I like having them in our home. We will meet up with other home school families and groups and neighbors too (we're lucky to live in a large city with lots of opportunities around us) to keep them socializing and learning outside the home.

Sorry my answers are so long! I could keep going on and on because there are so many reasons I do this and so many avenues to explore when it comes to teaching at home. So, I guess my "official" answer is...we'll see.

Think it over and you might feel that home is a great classroom!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I did, I don't have the time and I feel my wife, although a smart women, would not do as well teaching our Daughter who seems to learn better from teachers than from us. We learned this last year when she was in a Mother's Day Out program. 

What made you decide on homeschooling?


----------



## MamaHen

Austin said:


> I did, I don't have the time and I feel my wife, although a smart women, would not do as well teaching our Daughter who seems to learn better from teachers than from us. We learned this last year when she was in a Mother's Day Out program.
> 
> What made you decide on homeschooling?


Oh my, where to begin, haha! After putting my daughter in Kindergarten last year I honestly felt like I did her a disservice. She is very smart and school was boring, just full of busy work, and everything has to be done at one level (usually a low level) to try and keep everyone focused (if she taught at an advanced level then she would lose kids so teachers do what they have to do). Also, I hate the very idea of testing 5 year olds! It makes kids hard on themselves, making them "perform" for strangers and being stressed out when learning should still be fun at this age. I hate the kindergarten "assessments" they do. It didn't help that my daughter was a home preschooler and I have never met a woman so against homeschooling so she didn't like me from the start. 

Her class had 30 kids in it with one teacher and no aides, only the rare parent volunteer. She didn't like having helpers because she said her time would be spent delegating when she could just be doing it herself. At back to school night she was in no way excited I teach or be with kids, I honestly felt that she was working just to make ends meet with her husband teacher. (Poor teachers really don't get paid enough).

To top it off I really didn't like all the bad habits she brought home. Being sassy and talking about "making out" with boys, etc. Call me a prude but there are much more important things for a 5 year old to be joking (or not joking) about. Worrying about hair styles and clothes and heaven forbid...weight. Yup, I'll shelter her, because that's what I think is best for a young kid! She would also come home putting herself down and calling herself stupid because she didn't understand and math problem and the teacher didn't have time to help her with it. I could go on and on on these kind of things!

Then there is the PTA, a great idea in theory. I helped with the schools big fundraiser this last spring. The school raised $21,000! Where did the PTA put it? Into things like "dads and doughnuts" and "maturation" programs, and "Saturday bagels and books" (which is really a Sat spent with parents reading to their kids. Nothing educational at all! Dads should be taking their kids to get doughnuts if they feel like it and parents should teach their kids about puberty as they see fit and we should all be reading to our kids. That fundraising money should have gone into educational things, computers for classrooms, supplies, field trips, teachers aids if desired, new library books, etc. I just plain didn't like where the money was going. I don't think it's the school systems place to be parenting our kids. Some kids may need that, yes (that doesn't mean their dad will in fact bring them) but don't use precious resources that could benefit EVERYONE better in other areas!

CA just passed a law where restrooms/locker rooms at school are no longer gender specific. I really don't want a law like that where I live. I would like to skip out on perverts seeing my kids do they business, or worse, shower! They could be ridiculed, bullied, and very much feel violated. Again, sheltering my kids? Yup, I guess so. At least for now while they are still young and figuring out right from wrong.

Student enrollment has increased slightly and yet administrative positions in the school system have increased in some places up to 900%!! My tax dollars are clearly not going where they should. More people to analyze test results and breath down teachers necks is not what we need. I am against "common core" as well. I like to keep school/public education as local as possible and as state as possible and common core is pushing for more federalized education. Less focus on the individual student and more on "scores" again, not what we need.

I could probably keep going but thats the biggest reasons why. At the end of the day I like being with my kids (as much as they drive me totally insane  ). I like knowing what is going in their brains and what they need help on. When we need to pray we pray, If we feel like taking a break we take one, if we want to snack we eat, if we want to sleep in we sleep in. Anyways, the few pros of public school were not enough to weigh out the cons of homeschooling (cause I'll admit there will be the occasional con to homeschooling).

Wish us luck, I could use it but so far so good!


----------



## Chicka-Js

Mamahen you and I are on the same page. My little girl is only 3 so we've got a little while yet. I would like to tell you from experience it was one of the best things my mom did for us. I was home schooled all but two grades. The funny thing is the state took us to court over it. They said she couldn't possibly teach us as much as they could even though on our standardized test we were always two grades ahead of where we were supposed to be. The ruled against us and my parents put us in private school for those two years. Here's the kicker my mom was my teacher for one of those years. So she was good enuff to teach me and other peoples kids in a "school" but not in our house? If you can explain that one please let me know. Children are the most precious things in the world. Good for you for doing what you think is right for them even though some may look at you a little funny for it or worse.


----------



## MamaHen

Chicka-Js said:


> Mamahen you and I are on the same page. My little girl is only 3 so we've got a little while yet. I would like to tell you from experience it was one of the best things my mom did for us. I was home schooled all but two grades. The funny thing is the state took us to court over it. They said she couldn't possibly teach us as much as they could even though on our standardized test we were always two grades ahead of where we were supposed to be. The ruled against us and my parents put us in private school for those two years. Here's the kicker my mom was my teacher for one of those years. So she was good enuff to teach me and other peoples kids in a "school" but not in our house? If you can explain that one please let me know. Children are the most precious things in the world. Good for you for doing what you think is right for them even though some may look at you a little funny for it or worse.


Thanks! I love hearing stories like yours! I have talked to many who were homeschooled (the good and the bad) and I love getting opinions and feedback! Where did you grow up? Some states are much more friendly toward homeschooling (lucky for me I live in one of those states).


----------



## Chicka-Js

We were in Kansas at the time. We lived in three other states, Arizona, New Mexico and Tennessee, all of witch were much more homeschooling friendly.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

MamaHen said:


> Oh my, where to begin, haha! After putting my daughter in Kindergarten last year I honestly felt like I did her a disservice. She is very smart and school was boring, just full of busy work, and everything has to be done at one level (usually a low level) to try and keep everyone focused (if she taught at an advanced level then she would lose kids so teachers do what they have to do). Also, I hate the very idea of testing 5 year olds! It makes kids hard on themselves, making them "perform" for strangers and being stressed out when learning should still be fun at this age. I hate the kindergarten "assessments" they do. It didn't help that my daughter was a home preschooler and I have never met a woman so against homeschooling so she didn't like me from the start.
> 
> Her class had 30 kids in it with one teacher and no aides, only the rare parent volunteer. She didn't like having helpers because she said her time would be spent delegating when she could just be doing it herself. At back to school night she was in no way excited I teach or be with kids, I honestly felt that she was working just to make ends meet with her husband teacher. (Poor teachers really don't get paid enough).
> 
> To top it off I really didn't like all the bad habits she brought home. Being sassy and talking about "making out" with boys, etc. Call me a prude but there are much more important things for a 5 year old to be joking (or not joking) about. Worrying about hair styles and clothes and heaven forbid...weight. Yup, I'll shelter her, because that's what I think is best for a young kid! She would also come home putting herself down and calling herself stupid because she didn't understand and math problem and the teacher didn't have time to help her with it. I could go on and on on these kind of things!
> 
> Then there is the PTA, a great idea in theory. I helped with the schools big fundraiser this last spring. The school raised $21,000! Where did the PTA put it? Into things like "dads and doughnuts" and "maturation" programs, and "Saturday bagels and books" (which is really a Sat spent with parents reading to their kids. Nothing educational at all! Dads should be taking their kids to get doughnuts if they feel like it and parents should teach their kids about puberty as they see fit and we should all be reading to our kids. That fundraising money should have gone into educational things, computers for classrooms, supplies, field trips, teachers aids if desired, new library books, etc. I just plain didn't like where the money was going. I don't think it's the school systems place to be parenting our kids. Some kids may need that, yes (that doesn't mean their dad will in fact bring them) but don't use precious resources that could benefit EVERYONE better in other areas!
> 
> CA just passed a law where restrooms/locker rooms at school are no longer gender specific. I really don't want a law like that where I live. I would like to skip out on perverts seeing my kids do they business, or worse, shower! They could be ridiculed, bullied, and very much feel violated. Again, sheltering my kids? Yup, I guess so. At least for now while they are still young and figuring out right from wrong.
> 
> Student enrollment has increased slightly and yet administrative positions in the school system have increased in some places up to 900%!! My tax dollars are clearly not going where they should. More people to analyze test results and breath down teachers necks is not what we need. I am against "common core" as well. I like to keep school/public education as local as possible and as state as possible and common core is pushing for more federalized education. Less focus on the individual student and more on "scores" again, not what we need.
> 
> I could probably keep going but thats the biggest reasons why. At the end of the day I like being with my kids (as much as they drive me totally insane  ). I like knowing what is going in their brains and what they need help on. When we need to pray we pray, If we feel like taking a break we take one, if we want to snack we eat, if we want to sleep in we sleep in. Anyways, the few pros of public school were not enough to weigh out the cons of homeschooling (cause I'll admit there will be the occasional con to homeschooling).
> 
> Wish us luck, I could use it but so far so good!


We see things differently but I respect your opinion and thank you for sharing it.

It seems your district in particular suffers from some rather serious issues.

As for the coed bathroom thing, only in California.


----------



## MamaHen

Austin said:


> We see things differently but I respect your opinion and thank you for sharing it.
> 
> It seems your district in particular suffers from some rather serious issues.
> 
> As for the coed bathroom thing, only in California.


I see things differently than most, haha  I like questioning the way things are done and finding out what fits my family best. I might decide in a couple years that we're all ready for public school, who knows.

I should also mention (because you pointed it out a few quotes ago) that some kids learn best from others who are not their parent which is a valid point. My daughter spends 2 hours in church classes on Sundays and we are also part of a science co-op where she learns from another teacher. Our district does have problems with funding and class size, like most cities. Even if those issues were fixed I would still rather school her at home at this age. I don't like the negative influences and busy work. She has neighborhood friends and church friends to play with so socialization isn't a factor either.

What grade is your child starting? What is his/her class size? Are you guys rural or urban?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

She's starting Kindergarten, and we're semi rural (on the out skirts of town) with a class size of 20. 

I guess I see life a bit harsher than most, although I'm fairly positive individual. A lot of life is busy work and expectations to perform regardless of acknowledgment. 

I want her to be ready, and happy, in the harsh world. I see people of all ages needing constant pats on the back, and I want her to be happy with herself and not need that to feel complete.


----------



## MamaHen

Austin said:


> She's starting Kindergarten, and we're semi rural (on the out skirts of town) with a class size of 20.
> 
> I guess I see life a bit harsher than most, although I'm fairly positive individual. A lot of life is busy work and expectations to perform regardless of acknowledgment.
> 
> I want her to be ready, and happy, in the harsh world. I see people of all ages needing constant pats on the back, and I want her to be happy with herself and not need that to feel complete.


Totally agree. Yup, that's life.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Well she started today. I did not cry, but my wife did. I think spending almost six years non stop with your kids will do that to you. 

My daughter was very excited and I can't wait to hear from her tonight.


----------



## Apyl

8 more days to go here lol And its a count down! Supplies are finally bought and shoes will be delivered Wednesday.  Just a little FYI if anyone wants a good place to get decent priced shoes for kids check out 6pm.com they ship super fast and we have yet to have an issue with quality.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'll check them out. I but shoes once a month it seems to keep up with her growing feet.

My Daughter had a great first day. She didn't talk tom me much as she was tired, but my wife gave me the run down. We're going on a Daddy Daughter date this week so she'll tell me more then.


----------



## GenFoe

We had kindergarten orientation this morning. I'm so very sad. I've been trying to talk her into letting daddy drive her in tomorrow but she will have none of it. She's taking the bus. I've already cried today. I'm sure I will be a complete wreck tomorrow!


----------



## ThreeJ

It gets easier, we couldn't wait for ours to go back, just to get back in some kind of routine. Our youngest started pre k. this year. She walked in, hung up her stuff, never said goodbye and went back to school. A far cry from last year in pre school, she really didn't want to leave moms side.

My other 3 kids are in 4th grade,(triplets) and the homework is all ready piling up.They are allready forgeting books they were supposed to bring home. So much for routine.


----------



## Chippets

My youngest just started his senior year today. Where did the time go?! I too wanted to homeschool my kids, and did for just one semester. We lived way out in the boonies at the time and it was too hard to have enough socialization, so we enrolled in a private school. I would drive them in and hang out volunteering at the school or at church, or run errands or whatever and then pick them up and head home. Once the youngest started kindergarten I was offered a job at our church, and the hours were within school hours so it was perfect! During summers my kids and the pastors' kids would all play together in the church while we worked. It was great! Crazy how quickly time flies!! My oldest decided to go to the public high school in the 10th grade, and my youngest in the 8th grade. Have to say I never liked public schools and continue to hold that opinion, but the boys were able to take more diverse classes and explore more interests that way. I applaud all you homeschoolers/homeschooled!!!


----------



## GenFoe

There she goes... Breaking my heart


----------



## ChickenAdmin

GenFoe said:


> We had kindergarten orientation this morning. I'm so very sad. I've been trying to talk her into letting daddy drive her in tomorrow but she will have none of it. She's taking the bus. I've already cried today. I'm sure I will be a complete wreck tomorrow!


My Daughter is the same way. She's also meeting kids in the neighborhood which is great for her. We're semi rural, so unless we're on a five mile walk we don't know where the kids live.

We're starting to learn now.


----------



## GenFoe

We are pretty rural as well but my husband and I grew up in this town, a grade apart from each other. I'll be 30 in a couple of weeks and he turns 31 shortly after that. So we are just at that age where everyone we went to school with has kids starting with her. She knows a couple girls in her class just from our friends. I don't know anyone on her bus route though.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I didn't grow up here nor did I go to school, so unfortunately I don't know but a handful of people. 

Did you know each other in school?


----------



## Apyl

We had orientation last night. My 6th grader is now not so worried and we got her schedule. My 1st grader got bumped to a 2nd grade class! He's still technically enrolled as 1st grade for now but will be in the 2nd grade class to see how he does. If he does good he stays if he falls behind he'll just be moved into a 1st grade class. Last year we had issues with keeping him busy since he knew all the curriculum by the end of 1st term. He is so excited, the teacher has a TON of books and said most kids in her class will be reading chapter books during the year so he made it a goal to be the first lol. My KG kid already knows the teacher since she was my sons teacher last year so she felt right at home in the classroom and showing kids where things are. So all in all it seems like it will be a good year for all the kids here.  Now just 5 more day till school starts !


----------



## GenFoe

Yeah, we've known each other for ever actually. I was in Girl Scouts with one of his sisters. His family has pictures of me as a little kid! But we didn't start hanging out until after high school.


----------



## GenFoe

Apyl, do you guys not have many snow days there? Our kids start early because we have tons of snow days. They actually took away April vacation this year because they missed so many days because of all our bad weather.


----------



## Apyl

GenFoe said:


> Apyl, do you guys not have many snow days there? Our kids start early because we have tons of snow days. They actually took away April vacation this year because they missed so many days because of all our bad weather.


We had at least 7 snow days last year. Our school lengthened the days to make up for the snow days. The kids go from 8am to 3:20 starting this year so they don't have to worry about snow days. Last year they added 15 minutes to the end on the day for the last month so they could make up for the days missed. Normally school has been 8:05 to 3:00 in previous years.


----------



## GenFoe

They had 21 snow days this past year! New England is nuts though. We might only have a couple this year. Could have another 20+ we never know.


----------



## Apyl

GenFoe said:


> They had 21 snow days this past year! New England is nuts though. We might only have a couple this year. Could have another 20+ we never know.


My kids would love that! Our school doesn't call off unless its really bad. Its funny the towns around us call off and the kids will get excited seeing the names run across the TV then when it gets to our school they'll do a 2 hour delay lol.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We don't have snow days down here. When I was a kid I woke every morning in winter hoping to see snow, but I think we maybe got 3 days off for it the entire time I was in school.


----------



## GenFoe

Snow to my waist about 4 years ago at our old apartment. 
















2011. Halloween snowman. It snowed 2 feet a few days before Halloween knocking out power for over a week to most of the state. The trees still had a lot of the leaves and the combined weight of the snow and leaves caused major problems!

















Last winter, over 18 inches if snow fell overnight. Luckily we kept power through that storm! We had 2 of these major snowfalls that week.


----------



## Apyl

When we moved here my husband and I came a week earlier to snow blow the driveway cause there was 28 inches on the ground. Since living here we get maybe a foot at a time but there is usually plenty of time to plow in between the snow falls. I'm guessing that why we dont get many snow days. That and its pretty flat around here so the buses don't have that hard of a time getting around.


----------



## Jim

Apyl said:


> When we moved here my husband and I came a week earlier to snow blow the driveway cause there was 28 inches on the ground. Since living here we get maybe a foot at a time but there is usually plenty of time to plow in between the snow falls. I'm guessing that why we dont get many snow days. That and its pretty flat around here so the buses don't have that hard of a time getting around.


I would not even know what to do with a snow blower. I like to say, the only white stuff I want to see on the ground is sand, and I better be at the beach when I see it. I don't know how people live up there, but sure is pretty to look at, in pictures.


----------



## MamaHen

Jim said:


> I would not even know what to do with a snow blower. I like to say, the only white stuff I want to see on the ground is sand, and I better be at the beach when I see it. I don't know how people live up there, but sure is pretty to look at, in pictures.


Haha, I agree and I have snowy winters! It is hard and a pain. Pretty yes. It's nice to curl up with some cocoa and a gardening book when the snow flies. But when you have to take the family out (snow boots, jackets, hats, gloves, etc) & then hope the car doesn't get stuck and that someone doesn't fall on the ice it makes any errand awful and long! And then there's the shoveling. Ugh. Oh we'll, you kinda just get over it & enjoy the frozen months in whatever way you can.

Maybe someday I will live in less extreme weather! A beach sounds really nice...


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I just want to play in it once. I want to build a castle then defend it.


----------



## Apyl

Well the kids finally had their first day of school here  Getting down to the bus stop at 7:10am was a bit rough but we'll get use to it again.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Apyl said:


> Well the kids finally had their first day of school here  Getting down to the bus stop at 7:10am was a bit rough but we'll get use to it again.


They changed our time to 6:20. It's tough, but we're doing it.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

It is so weird listening to the banter of getting kids back to school, we haven't been there for a couple of years now. The baby is starting her 3rd year of college. Lots of great memories though. You all enjoy these first days of school, it goes by so fast! I also enjoy the snow days banter. I live in Alaska and even when we get feet of snow, we almost never get snow days. The city has tons if plows and the buses are equipped with automatic chains and sanders. The kids always watched the TV waiting for an announcement. It was a fun ritual anyway


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'm enjoying every moment of it. I know how quick time passes.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Well she came home last night with stories of being picked on and the Dad in me doesn't know how to handle it. I was taught to fight. Try to resolve, but the second a kid touches you lay them out. That's what my parents taught me. 

I realize how detrimental that attitude was for me, and I want her to solve her own issues. 

Thoughts?


----------



## GenFoe

Oh no! I don't know what I would do  

Is there a bully in class? Is it something you can talk to the teacher about?


----------



## Apyl

We've been there with my oldest. I just sat her down and told her not to put up with it. The first thing we told her to do was ignore the kid. Kids will tease to get a rise , if they don't get what they are looking for they sometimes stop. If the kid doesn't stop , I asked my daughter if they teacher is aware. At first the kid did it without the teacher seeing so I told my daughter to let the teacher know. Once it happened again and I knew the teacher was aware I went to the principal. I try to let my kids sort it out but sometimes you will come across a little jerk that ignore the teachers and keeps doing it. If the principal does not put an end to it I bug him again. Luckily we have not had to go past the 1st time contacting the school. We've dealt with name calling and boys being perverts. With the first incident we lived in Illinois and the teacher just ignored what was going on. Once I contacted the principal and had to remind him of the supposed zero tolerance policy it was dealt with. With the perverts I went to the school the next day and put an end to it. One of the benefits of living in a small town is knowing everyone and everyone's parents.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

GenFoe said:


> Oh no! I don't know what I would do
> 
> Is there a bully in class? Is it something you can talk to the teacher about?





Apyl said:


> We've been there with my oldest. I just sat her down and told her not to put up with it. The first thing we told her to do was ignore the kid. Kids will tease to get a rise , if they don't get what they are looking for they sometimes stop. If the kid doesn't stop , I asked my daughter if they teacher is aware. At first the kid did it without the teacher seeing so I told my daughter to let the teacher know. Once it happened again and I knew the teacher was aware I went to the principal. I try to let my kids sort it out but sometimes you will come across a little jerk that ignore the teachers and keeps doing it. If the principal does not put an end to it I bug him again. Luckily we have not had to go past the 1st time contacting the school. We've dealt with name calling and boys being perverts. With the first incident we lived in Illinois and the teacher just ignored what was going on. Once I contacted the principal and had to remind him of the supposed zero tolerance policy it was dealt with. With the perverts I went to the school the next day and put an end to it. One of the benefits of living in a small town is knowing everyone and everyone's parents.


My daughter is a tiny adult. She just doesn't understand kids. She came home again complaining "Why are kids so mean? I'm not mean and I'm a kid.". It's my fault, I kept her home for to long and she didn't really learn to socialize.

What gets me is she's been fighting her Uncle and I her entire life. She can throw a punch that makes you think twice about messing with her and she's just a little girl.

I want her to stand up for herself, but not hit. I'm conflicted right now as it seems that's going to be the solution, and I don't want it to be. She's going to tell the teacher if it happens today.


----------



## MamaHen

Austin said:


> My daughter is a tiny adult. She just doesn't understand kids. She came home again complaining "Why are kids so mean? I'm not mean and I'm a kid.". It's my fault, I kept her home for to long and she didn't really learn to socialize.
> 
> Praise her for being a good example to the mean kids. Make sure she knows thy she's the one making good choices that will help her make friends and people who are mean are lost and lonely inside.
> 
> Chances are the parents don't know what's going on and a gentle explanation to the parents might help...if you think that's appropriate. I think it's sad in today's society that we have to teach kids so young to deal with this stuff. Sheesh. Bullying has come to a whole new level lately, so sad. Good luck!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We have her bday party coming up and all the kids are invited. I think that will help. 

I'm beside myself. This is the hard part of parenting. All the late nights, all the skinned knees, nothing prepares you for your child's sense of rejection. 

Dang my heart hurts for her.


----------



## GenFoe

Yeah it's terrible 


We just signed up our daughter for Girl Scouts and when we went for the open house some of the older girls where being bossy and mean. Luckily she held her ground and didn't take it. I'm just worried that might single her out later on when adults aren't around.


----------



## Apyl

We tried girl scouts once but ended it after the first year due to the snotty girls. I couldn't stand hearing how the girls acted. My oldest daughter is kind of a nerd so doesn't fit in with the "name brand" kids that where in the particular area we used to live in. Since moving to the country and taking over the local 4-H club all my kids have made so many friends. Not to mention all the community service they have put in , in town. It makes the kids feel good to be recognized in town by adults who have seen them working to help our community.


----------



## GenFoe

She's joining 4H as well. I was a Girl Scout forever. I would love to see my girls do it too. But if there are any problems I won't make her stay in.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I am in Girl Scouts. Personally, I think the worst, meanest, snobbiest girls are the younger ones. I am also a bit of a nerd, but since middle school doesn't allow much social time, the bullies are weeded out.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We have back to school night tonight. We get to meet all the kids and their parents. We're also having her Bday party this weekend (or next) and only a couple of people have RSVP'd. 

She's not getting off the bus crying anymore and she seems to be making friends.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

My daughter's teacher pulled me aside yesterday to let me know how terrific my kid was. She said she wished she had a class room full of her. 

When I asked about any behavioral issues she just laughed at me. 

I've never been so proud of her.


----------



## GenFoe

Austin said:


> My daughter's teacher pulled me aside yesterday to let me know how terrific my kid was. She said she wished she had a class room full of her. When I asked about any behavioral issues she just laughed at me. I've never been so proud of her.


That's great!!! I'm not so sure I will get the same. My daughter loves to talk and sing. I haven't yet talked to her teacher but as it's an issue at home I'm sure it's an issue at school.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

So does mine, but we tried to teach her when it's OK and when it's not. She does like to talk a lot.


----------



## Apyl

lol With my oldest we were constantly getting report card comments about her talking and being told about it during parent teacher conferences. One school even told me she as ADHD because of her talking and needed medicating. The funny thing is , even with all her talking she can resight exactly what the teacher was teaching. So much for not paying attention. We went thru our share of teachers that didn't like her personality and talking and we've had teachers that adjusted the way they taught her so she would focus more on work. Now she's in 6th grade and solid A's. So much for ADHD ! It's called being overly social lol. I am so glad we moved, those other schools she was in were crap. 

lol sorry kinda vented there.


----------



## GenFoe

Apyl said:


> lol With my oldest we were constantly getting report card comments about her talking and being told about it during parent teacher conferences. One school even told me she as ADHD because of her talking and needed medicating. The funny thing is , even with all her talking she can resight exactly what the teacher was teaching. So much for not paying attention. We went thru our share of teachers that didn't like her personality and talking and we've had teachers that adjusted the way they taught her so she would focus more on work. Now she's in 6th grade and solid A's. So much for ADHD ! It's called being overly social lol. I am so glad we moved, those other schools she was in were crap. lol sorry kinda vented there.


I'm so worried about this!! I was a very social child. She is as well. I have always told my husband I didn't want to medicate our kids. (Not that I want to open up that debate here!)

It is funny because our second daughter is 2 and you can already see a huge difference in personality. She is much more quiet and shy in public. She would rather play alone at the playground at first until she warms up. Our oldest is right in with all the kids and always has been.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Apyl said:


> lol With my oldest we were constantly getting report card comments about her talking and being told about it during parent teacher conferences. One school even told me she as ADHD because of her talking and needed medicating. The funny thing is , even with all her talking she can resight exactly what the teacher was teaching. So much for not paying attention. We went thru our share of teachers that didn't like her personality and talking and we've had teachers that adjusted the way they taught her so she would focus more on work. Now she's in 6th grade and solid A's. So much for ADHD ! It's called being overly social lol. I am so glad we moved, those other schools she was in were crap.
> 
> lol sorry kinda vented there.


I had a similar go. I was bored. As an teenager I did so much independent study into things I was interested in it made my classes boring.


----------



## Apyl

Austin said:


> I had a similar go. I was bored. As an teenager I did so much independent study into things I was interested in it made my classes boring.


yeah she is like that. Right now she's working on writing her second anime book. She also researches cryptozoology, one of her goals is to make a mini web series about the cryptids in Wisconsin.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Apyl said:


> yeah she is like that. Right now she's working on writing her second anime book. She also researches cryptozoology, one of her goals is to make a mini web series about the cryptids in Wisconsin.


 You don't know how much I draw and ponder about interesting subjects (such as cryptozoology) after I finish work in class.
I am also making anime (chibi) style animations with my friend.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Apyl said:


> yeah she is like that. Right now she's working on writing her second anime book. She also researches cryptozoology, one of her goals is to make a mini web series about the cryptids in Wisconsin.


Is it online? I'm sure I've mentioned I love anime and manga.

Like most men I'm a child who never grew up.


----------



## Apyl

Austin said:


> Is it online? I'm sure I've mentioned I love anime and manga.
> 
> Like most men I'm a child who never grew up.


She wants to put it on deviantart.com but she said I need to buy her a program first so she can make it comic book style. Since she is so into this I'm thinking that may be one of her xmas presents this year. I'll give you a heads up when she does


----------



## Apyl

Here is one of her anime pics , she drew this the same day our county fair was so she could enter it for 4-H lol. She ended up getting a 1st


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Wow! That's a really good pic!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Let me know once it's up, I'd like to give it a read. Can you ask her if she's read Bizenghast?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bizenghast

It's a series written by an American women. That's rare for the industry, but I thoroughly enjoyed the series and would recommend it along side and true manga.

Update on my daughter.

She's getting picked on a lot. She's been coming home crying everyday and it's taking it's toll on her personality.

We talked about how I want her to handle it today and hope it will initiate some change. I'm not getting involved until I have to. I want her to try to work this out.

It's just a single kid on the bus and a couple of the girls in class.


----------



## Apyl

I'll tell my daughter about your suggestion, she's always up for finding new series to read. 

As for your daughter.... I'm sorry. It's so hard. I hope the kids stop picking on her. I would call the school or go there in regards to the bus issue. Bus drivers just don't care anymore and play dumb. As for the other girls hopefully the teacher will see them doing it and take action. I wish you both luck.


----------



## JazzieBFarm

Aw that's so sad! Prayers for your daughter! Hope things get worked out soon!

(PS I'm on TGS too!  littlegoatgirl!  )


----------



## puppidoodle

I am an NP, in my opinion, way too many kids are diagnosed as having ADD or ADHD when they are just very social.meds can really help when NEEDED, but it is overprescribed. My daughter was nicknamed Mighty Mouth by one of her teachers, now she is a teacher herself!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Apyl said:


> I'll tell my daughter about your suggestion, she's always up for finding new series to read.
> 
> As for your daughter.... I'm sorry. It's so hard. I hope the kids stop picking on her. I would call the school or go there in regards to the bus issue. Bus drivers just don't care anymore and play dumb. As for the other girls hopefully the teacher will see them doing it and take action. I wish you both luck.


Our bus driver is OK, she grunts at me in the mornings. I get it's early, but I'm an early riser and you better believe if I drove a bus people would be getting smiles.



JazzieBFarm said:


> Aw that's so sad! Prayers for your daughter! Hope things get worked out soon!
> 
> (PS I'm on TGS too!  littlegoatgirl!  )


Great. I hope she likes it.

Thank you. It's making me sad too. I never understood lines like "You don't know the pain of parenting.".

Well I do now.



puppidoodle said:


> I am an NP, in my opinion, way too many kids are diagnosed as having ADD or ADHD when they are just very social.meds can really help when NEEDED, but it is overprescribed. My daughter was nicknamed Mighty Mouth by one of her teachers, now she is a teacher herself!


Yes they are. It's a shame. We have a cookies cutter process in a world filled with exceptions.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How's it going parents? 

My Daughter bully has calmed down and she's starting to read and spell. 

Turns out the bully lives right down the street, so I went down there to meet him. His parents didn't even come out to meet me, which I thought odd.


----------



## Apyl

Um yeah that is odd. If an adult came to meet one of my kids you better believe I would be out there introducing myself. 

As for school, well it seems to be going well for my 6th grader. She received an Ipad mini from school and they have a lot of the curriculum based around it. She is reading Harry Potter finally , lol. She is reading it in class and is hooked . She also joined the 4-H Ambassadors this year so thats pretty exciting, she'll be helping to host the counties 4-H awards night and announcing the award winners. With my son ( the first grader), he is so far past the rest of the class it's ridiculous. I know he last year teacher spoke with his this year teacher about him being advanced. I have even sent a letter to the teacher asking if there was anything he can do extra while the other kids work on the normal work. Well, she is not being cooperative. Conferences are coming up in a couple weeks so I think maybe talking to her face to face may help. If not then I will talk with her previous teacher to see is she can help. His previous teacher is the one who pointed out he was gifted, so we'll see. My KG kid is loving school as usual. She has my son's old teacher so my daughter already knew her. I think the best part of the year so far for her , is that she is finally enrolled at a 4-H Cloverbud. lol Even though she went to everything last year , she wasn't official. So when she seen the enrollment filled out, boy was she happy. Oh one thing for her this year is she is constantly getting hurt. She is always tripping, falling, running into things, or getting hit in gym class on accident. I swear she has been to the nurse more times this past month and a half than the other kids total lol.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

My daughter is learning on an iPad herself. I'm all keeping kids up with technology, but it seems kindergarten should be about the basics.


----------



## Apyl

lol Not anymore. Kindergarten is no longer what it was when we were kids. The stuff my kids do in KG was like the stuff I did in 1st and 2nd grade when I was a kid. It's nuts how much things have changed. Especially when it comes to math , they have these crazy ways to teach kids multiplication now.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I remember multiplication tables. It was a nightmare. I was told "Remember these" and I couldn't. It took me far longer to learn than I'm comfortable admitting.


----------

